# Trailers USA



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

hasbeen said:


> What are your thoughts on this trailer???


 
They make a lot of different models, you might want to be more specific.


----------



## hasbeen (Aug 21, 2014)

How well built are the trailers, anyone have any problems with these Trailers usa horse trailer. Does not matter the model but would anyone recommend them or suggest to stay away


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I have one I bought a year ago. I like the trailer and have no complaints! My f150 hauls it with no problems. In fact it travels nicely behind my truck. My horse travels quietly in it.


----------



## hasbeen (Aug 21, 2014)

great thanks who did you buy from


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Leonard's in Ohio. Bought it used, but barely used. The original tires looked brand new. Needed no work on it. No rust. Wiring good. Floor pristine.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought one new a couple years back, simple 2 horse straight load, no dressing room.

Haven't used it heavily, but it's done great. Pulls nicely, plenty of room for the horses and its design even allows me to haul tack and some limited stuff in the nose without the horses being able to help. 

I got mine from a dealer in northern NJ.


----------

